# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Thước kẹp và đồng hồ mitutoyo Endtime 22h, chủ nhật ngày 3 tháng 1 năm 2016

## tinhphong

Cuối năm làm cái cho hoành
MS1 Thước kẹp điện tử Mitutoyo 150



MS2 Đồng hồ xài pin Mitutoyo



MS3 Đồng hồ xài điện Mitutoyo (có adapter zin kèm theo), có cả đèn led nhé



Tất cả hàng mới 99.9999% nhé, no box


Địa chỉ nhận hàng: Tân Phú, Q9, HCM
SĐT 093.414.8300
Chúc ae năm mới vui vẻ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

đức thượng, phuocthai

----------


## CKD

Inbox cho cái giá của cả 3 món đi bác. Xem có xúc được món nào ko?

----------


## tinhphong

Ah quên, giá khởi điểm Free

----------


## tinhphong

> Inbox cho cái giá của cả 3 món đi bác. Xem có xúc được món nào ko?


Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn. Hihi

----------


## ppgas

Đấu giá?!?!

----------


## zentic

Mon qua nam moi ne', heee

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em nhích 50k  :Big Grin:

----------


## mpvmanh

Em theo 100k

----------


## Nam CNC

thời gian còn dài , tham gia giờ này hơi vội . Em cũng nhắc chủ thớt nên dành ra 5 phút đặt ra cái điều kiện dấu giá nó chặt chẽ 1 tí chứ , tự do kiểu này dễ kiện tụng giờ cuối á. Em chờ đợi điều kiện đặt ra cho nó rõ ràng rồi tham gia chưa muộn , mấy món trên nhìn nhõ dãi mà chưa biết dùng gì.

----------


## thuhanoi

Có mã số thì bid theo mã số các bác nhé:
ví dụ MS1=MS2=MS3 = 50k  :Big Grin:

----------


## tinhphong

Hihi, mình quen đấu giá trên 5giay nên cũng ko nhắc nhiều đến luật
Endtime 22h chủ nhật tuần này, ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h theo giờ sever hoặc trc đó thì win, 22h01 thì ko đc đâu nhé
Nếu 2 ng trả cùng 1 giá, cùng 1 giờ thì người hiển thị bài viết sau sau sẽ win
Winner liên hệ nhận hàng trong vòng 48h, nếu bận thỏa thuận với mình sau cũng đc, ai ở xa mình ship bằng dịch vụ, winner chịu phí ship nhé
Có 3 MS nên bidder bid MS nào ghi rõ ra như bác thuhanoi nhé, ko ghi rõ xem như ko hợp lệ

----------


## đức thượng

ms1, ms2,ms3 = 500k/1

----------


## cuongmay

có cách nào để hạn chế việc mấy cái nick trên trời rơi xuống vào phút chót không các bác .

----------


## thuhanoi

> có cách nào để hạn chế việc mấy cái nick trên trời rơi xuống vào phút chót không các bác .


Có cách chỉ dành cho những nick có 20 bài viết trở lên

----------


## tinhphong

> có cách nào để hạn chế việc mấy cái nick trên trời rơi xuống vào phút chót không các bác .


Chưa hiểu ý bác lắm

----------


## haianhelectric

Em mua mỗi cái thước kẹp thì có được đấu giá không chủ thớt.

----------


## CKD

> Hihi, mình quen đấu giá trên 5giay nên cũng ko nhắc nhiều đến luật
> Endtime 22h chủ nhật tuần này, ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h theo giờ sever hoặc trc đó thì win, 22h01 thì ko đc đâu nhé
> *Nếu 2 ng trả cùng 1 giá, cùng 1 giờ thì người hiển thị bài viết sau sau sẽ win*
> Winner liên hệ nhận hàng trong vòng 48h, nếu bận thỏa thuận với mình sau cũng đc, ai ở xa mình ship bằng dịch vụ, winner chịu phí ship nhé
> Có 3 MS nên bidder bid MS nào ghi rõ ra như bác thuhanoi nhé, ko ghi rõ xem như ko hợp lệ


Cái chổ tô đậm thấy không ổn. Người đi sau cùng giá với người trước thì phải out chứ sao mà win được nhỉ?

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Em cũng thích con thước kẹp...chẹp chẹp...
Chắc bác Đức Thượng kì này tranh giành quyết liệt nè  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Em hóng hớt khai cuộc cho các bác đi vào chủ đề chính đấy ạ :3.
Em thắc mắc:
1/ Đấu giá cả 3.
2/ Đấu riêng từng món.
3/ Bước giá bao nhiêu vì 500đ cũng là hơn giá, có giá bán ngay sang tay phát 1 hay không ?
4/ Việc hạn chế nick mới thì hơi khó, cũng có vài mem mới thật sự cần thì hơi thiệt thòi cho người ta. Nên thôi vì dù sao cũng là cuộc vui, biết đủ là dừng thế là vui roài  :Big Grin: 

Thanks các bác !

----------


## Mechanic

Cái này đấu cả 3 hay chỉ đấu sản phẩm riêng lẻ vậy ? Mình đấu combo 3 con tổng 2.500.000

----------


## sieunhim

e thích cây thước quá, quả này ráng đu xem nổi ko  :Big Grin: . Em ý kiến là bác chủ nên update lại bài viết. ghi rõ đk đấu giá để ae nhìn thấy luôn chứ cmt phía dưới ko để ý lại phạm quy mất  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocthai

em ra giá ms1+ms2+ms3= 3tr5(3.500.000 đ)

----------


## tinhphong

Theo ý kiến ae, mình update lại điều kiện nhé  :Embarrassment: 
1. Đơn vị đấu giá VND
2. Đấu giá từng mã số riêng biệt, ai thích MS nào đấu mã số đó(đấu riêng từng món), vui lòng ghi rõ MS cần đấu
 VD: MS1 1 tỷ VND
      MS2 3 tỷ VND
      MS3 6 tỷ VND
3. Bước giá 10.000đ
4. Ko hạn chế nick đấu giá
5. Thời gian Endtime 22h chủ nhật tuần này, ngày 3/1/2016 (trên tiêu đề ghi sai ngày, mod đi ngang sửa lại giúp nhé), ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h theo giờ sever hoặc trc đó thì win, 22h01 thì ko đc đâu nhé

Nếu 2 ng trả cùng 1 giá, cùng 1 giờ thì người hiển thị bài viết trước.
5. Ko có giá WIN luôn, ai trả giá cao nhất theo thời gian quy định là win ah
6. Winner liên hệ nhận hàng trong vòng 48h, nếu bận thỏa thuận với mình sau cũng đc, ai ở xa mình ship bằng dịch vụ, winner chịu phí ship nhé
Rồi, bắt đầu bid tiếp nhé

----------


## tinhphong

> em ra giá ms1+ms2+ms3= 3tr5(3.500.000 đ)


Theo Đk mới bác bid ko hợp lệ nhé, vui lòng bid lại giúp mình nhé

----------


## tinhphong

> ms1, ms2,ms3 = 500k/1


Bác này hợp lệ, nhưng hơi làm biếng nè
Updete boss, MS1 500K Bác đức thượng
                  MS2 500K Bác đức thượng
                  MS3 500K Bác đức thượng

----------


## hung1706

> Bác này hợp lệ, nhưng hơi làm biếng nè
> Updete boss, MS1 500K Bác đức thượng
>                   MS2 500K Bác đức thượng
>                   MS3 500K Bác đức thượng


Nếu bác up lại thì cuộc chơi chính thức bắt đầu. Những giá đấu trước phải xem như không hợp lệ chứ bác  :Big Grin: .

----------


## tinhphong

> Nếu bác up lại thì cuộc chơi chính thức bắt đầu. Những giá đấu trước phải xem như không hợp lệ chứ bác .


Hihi, ko ảnh hưởng gì nhiều đâu bác ah, giá bác @đức thượng này còn tốt lắm, các bác bid tiếp theo nhé

----------


## Mechanic

Ms1: 1.500.000
MS2: 1.500.000
MS3: 1.000.000

----------


## Mechanic

> Ms1: 1.500.000
> MS2: 1.500.000
> MS3: 1.000.000


Với điều kiện tình trạng hàng hoá phải đúng như người bán cam kết

----------


## phuocthai

> Ms1: 1.500.000
> MS2: 1.500.000
> MS3: 1.000.000


giá khởi điểm 500k/1sp nha bác. bước 10k. tiếp theo sẽ là ms1=510k. ms2=510k và ms3 =510k thì mới đúng điều kiện chứ bác.

----------


## sieunhim

hi vọng chủ nhật em về sớm kịp bid phát hehe. Ai bid đc nếu được nhược em cây thước nhỏ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cái vụ đấu giá này vui thật. Đầu tiên là quang một phát lên, nào là "Endtime, win, winner",  Phải giở từ điển ra mới hiểu, chắc phải đi học tiếng Anh quá ( Là người Việt thì nói luôn tiếng Việt đi còn nửa tây nửa ta. Nếu không thì viết toàn tiếng Anh đi để thể hiện đẳng cấp).
 Sau giá khởi điểm là free, bước giá là 10k,  rồi bụp phát 500k là hợp lệ!?
 Tình trạng hàng hóa không biết. Nó còn chính xác hay không, hay chỉ còn hiện được số thôi thì không có thông tin gì cả.
  Ít ra tung lên một mặt hàng, thì cũng nên " Mới các bác cùng đấu giá " hay đại loại như vậy ... thể hiện chút văn hóa Việt cho ấm lòng người, đã không thế thì thôi lại còn "*Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn*"
 Theo ý kiến cá nhân thì diễn đàn nên tạo ra một cái biểu mẫu về việc đấu giá, anh em chỉ việc điền vào. ví dụ như : Tên mặt hàng cần đấu giá,  tình trạng hàng hóa, giá khởi điểm, bước giá v.v..... Trong phần đấu giá có n% trích lại cho diễn đàn dùng cho mục đích bảo trì bảo dưỡng, gọi là góp phần nhỏ cùng xây dựng diễn đàn. 
  "Tiên trách kỷ, hậu trách nhân" Lẽ nào diễn đàn ta đang dễ dãi quá chăng ?

----------

hung1706, Nam CNC, phuocthai, ppgas, Tuấn, vantuoidep

----------


## inhainha

Theo ý bác ngocanh là nên kiểm duyệt bài viết  :Big Grin:  . Bác sống ngoài đời bị kiểm duyệt chưa đủ mệt hay sao?

Theo ý mình thì bài viết không lừa đảo, không cãi vã, gây mất đoàn kết hoặc post sai chủ đề là được rồi. Chất lượng bài viết thì cũng tùy thuộc vào năng khiếu từng người nữa. Nếu thiếu gì thì bác post lên hỏi cho rõ, chứ cái gì cũng gò vào một khuôn khổ nó cũng mất vui  :Big Grin:

----------


## tinhphong

> giá khởi điểm 500k/1sp nha bác. bước 10k. tiếp theo sẽ là ms1=510k. ms2=510k và ms3 =510k thì mới đúng điều kiện chứ bác.


Bước giá 10k là chia hết cho 10k á bạn ah, chứ mỗi lần nhích nhích lên 10k chắc.....1 đống trang. hehe
Mình hay đấu giá trên 5giay, trên đó luật chặt chẽ nên cũng ko để ý tới ngôn từ lắm. hehe
Mình ko có ý PR cho 5giay đâu nhé, vì thấy luật nó hay nên mách các bạn biết thôi

----------


## tinhphong

Boss now
MS1 1.500.000 VND
MS2 1.500.000VND
MS3 1.000.000 VND
Thuộc về bác Mechanic
Hàng ko tốt, bao trả lại
Hảng giả bồi thường tiền giá win

----------


## tinhphong

> Cái vụ đấu giá này vui thật. Đầu tiên là quang một phát lên, nào là "Endtime, win, winner",  Phải giở từ điển ra mới hiểu, chắc phải đi học tiếng Anh quá ( Là người Việt thì nói luôn tiếng Việt đi còn nửa tây nửa ta. Nếu không thì viết toàn tiếng Anh đi để thể hiện đẳng cấp).
>  Sau giá khởi điểm là free, bước giá là 10k,  rồi bụp phát 500k là hợp lệ!?
>  Tình trạng hàng hóa không biết. Nó còn chính xác hay không, hay chỉ còn hiện được số thôi thì không có thông tin gì cả.
>   Ít ra tung lên một mặt hàng, thì cũng nên " Mới các bác cùng đấu giá " hay đại loại như vậy ... thể hiện chút văn hóa Việt cho ấm lòng người, đã không thế thì thôi lại còn "*Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn*"
>  Theo ý kiến cá nhân thì diễn đàn nên tạo ra một cái biểu mẫu về việc đấu giá, anh em chỉ việc điền vào. ví dụ như : Tên mặt hàng cần đấu giá,  tình trạng hàng hóa, giá khởi điểm, bước giá v.v..... Trong phần đấu giá có n% trích lại cho diễn đàn dùng cho mục đích bảo trì bảo dưỡng, gọi là góp phần nhỏ cùng xây dựng diễn đàn. 
>   "Tiên trách kỷ, hậu trách nhân" Lẽ nào diễn đàn ta đang dễ dãi quá chăng ?


Hihi, Em ko có ý thể hiện gì đâu, cũng do thói quen thôi bác ah
Ở đây chắc các bác cũng thông cảm, các bác cứ nghĩ xem, có bác nào dám khẳng định chưa bao giờ nói nửa Tây nửa Ta chưa? Nếu có thì cũng 1 phần rất nhỏ
Ví dụ như: Thằng đó ổ ghê, Khách sạn đó vip ghê, đù HotGirl tụi bay ơi....

----------


## truongkiet

Thôi cần cái nào thì đi mua cho nó lành đấu giá giành giật nhau chi cho mệt,mất thời gian và hay xảy ra nhiều tình huống ko vui

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Theo ý bác ngocanh là nên kiểm duyệt bài viết  . Bác sống ngoài đời bị kiểm duyệt chưa đủ mệt hay sao?
> 
> Theo ý mình thì bài viết không lừa đảo, không cãi vã, gây mất đoàn kết hoặc post sai chủ đề là được rồi. Chất lượng bài viết thì cũng tùy thuộc vào năng khiếu từng người nữa. Nếu thiếu gì thì bác post lên hỏi cho rõ, chứ cái gì cũng gò vào một khuôn khổ nó cũng mất vui


 Ồ không. Bác hiểu sai rồi, việc kiểm duyệt hay ko kiểm duyệt, em không bàn. Chỉ mong diễn đàn có cái biểu mẫu để anh em làm có nguyên tắc chút.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái vụ đấu giá này vui thật. Đầu tiên là quang một phát lên, nào là "Endtime, win, winner",  Phải giở từ điển ra mới hiểu, chắc phải đi học tiếng Anh quá ( Là người Việt thì nói luôn tiếng Việt đi còn nửa tây nửa ta. Nếu không thì viết toàn tiếng Anh đi để thể hiện đẳng cấp).
>  Sau giá khởi điểm là free, bước giá là 10k,  rồi bụp phát 500k là hợp lệ!?
>  Tình trạng hàng hóa không biết. Nó còn chính xác hay không, hay chỉ còn hiện được số thôi thì không có thông tin gì cả.
>   Ít ra tung lên một mặt hàng, thì cũng nên " Mới các bác cùng đấu giá " hay đại loại như vậy ... thể hiện chút văn hóa Việt cho ấm lòng người, đã không thế thì thôi lại còn "*Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn*"
>  Theo ý kiến cá nhân thì diễn đàn nên tạo ra một cái biểu mẫu về việc đấu giá, anh em chỉ việc điền vào. ví dụ như : Tên mặt hàng cần đấu giá,  tình trạng hàng hóa, giá khởi điểm, bước giá v.v..... Trong phần đấu giá có n% trích lại cho diễn đàn dùng cho mục đích bảo trì bảo dưỡng, gọi là góp phần nhỏ cùng xây dựng diễn đàn. 
>   "Tiên trách kỷ, hậu trách nhân" Lẽ nào diễn đàn ta đang dễ dãi quá chăng ?


Em cũng dị ứng với kiểu tiếng tây nửa vời này, chuối cả nải

----------


## itanium7000

> Theo ý kiến ae, mình update lại điều kiện nhé 
> ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h theo giờ sever hoặc trc đó thì win, 22h01 thì ko đc đâu nhé


Ở đây có 2 điều kiện ràng buộc:

1. Ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h hoặc trước đó thì thắng
2. 22:01 phút thì không được

Chỉ nên có 01 điều kiện thôi, 2 điều kiện thế này mâu thuẫn nhau.

Cái mốc cuối cùng là bao nhiêu? 22:00 hay 22:01?

P/S: Em nghĩ admin nên cấu hình sang chế độ hiển thị H:m:s cho nó có cả giây của thời gian nữa.

----------

hung1706

----------


## tinhphong

> Ở đây có 2 điều kiện ràng buộc:
> 
> 1. Ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h hoặc trước đó thì thắng
> 2. 22:01 phút thì không được
> 
> Chỉ nên có 01 điều kiện thôi, 2 điều kiện thế này mâu thuẫn nhau.
> 
> Cái mốc cuối cùng là bao nhiêu? 22:00 hay 22:01?
> 
> P/S: Em nghĩ admin nên cấu hình sang chế độ hiển thị H:m:s cho nó có cả giây của thời gian nữa.


Rõ rảng mà bác?
1. Ai trả giá cao nhất lúc 22h hoặc trước đó thì thắng
2. 22:01 phút thì không được
??????

----------


## tinhphong

> Em cũng dị ứng với kiểu tiếng tây nửa vời này, chuối cả nải


Em giải thích ở trên rồi mà? Bác cứ trách em hoài :Confused: 
Ngay cả tên web cũng có chữ PRO to đùng ik, bác chê chuối sao cũng lập nick nhỉ?
Rồi đây nữa, ý bác che admin chuối hả?????

1 vài VD cơ bản thôi, ở đây toàn dân điện, cơ khí ko ah, chân tay dầu mỡ, để ý chi mấy cái ngôn từ làm gì hả bác?

----------


## tinhphong

> Em cũng dị ứng với kiểu tiếng tây nửa vời này, chuối cả nải


Trước khi nói người khác bác xem lại mình đi nhé, đừng có hùa theo như vậy

----------


## CKD

Mình chẵng ý kiến nhưng bạn viện dẫn thế thì mình cũng nói đôi lời.
- mình thấy domain là cncprovn.com vậy trong này có tiếng việt không nhỉ. Và nếu đã xem là cái tên thì.. tiếng gì thì kệ nó, viết đúng là được.
- còn cái hình mà bạn post. Nguyên bản ngôn ngữ diễn đàn là tiếng anh. Có tiếng việt là được dịch lại từ tiếng anh. Mà bạn biết diễn đàn dùng qua bao nhiêu câu không? Nếu bạn rành tiếng anh, và có lòng với diễn đàn này thì cứ thấy lòi cái tiếng anh nào bạn góp ý cho AD bổ xung vào ngôn ngữ là được. Thế mới gọi là có lòng.
- mình thấy bạn cũng bán được nhiều hàng cho a/e trên này. Thấy không ai phàn nàn nên chắc là có uy tín. Nhưng cách viết bài bán hàng của bạn thì thấy bị phàn nàn nhiều rồi. Nên mình nói thật.. mình nghĩ bạn cũng chẵng kỹ tính gì đâu.
- Còn vụ đấu giá, luật và thể lệ. Diễn đàn mình đâu phải là cái chợ như 5s. Mà không phải là cái chợ thì buôn bán là phụ. Nên việc thiếu sót trong quản lý chợ là thường tình mà. Mà nếu AD mà siết chặt thì mình nghĩ là nhiều thành viên bị khóa vì vi phạm rồi. Tiện đã nhắc đến điều lệ bán hàng, đấu giá trên 5s mà bạn hết lời khen. Bạn có thể để lại liên kết hay copy nội dung nội quy đó ở đây để mọi người thêm hiểu biết được không?.

Xin lỗi bác chủ vì đã tạt lề trong phiên chợ.
Giá đã cao rồi.. chờ phút cuối xem tình hình thế nào rồi phán.

----------


## CKD

Lại xin lỗi lần nữa.
Nếu copy & past dịch qua tiếng việt thế nào cho đúng nhỉ. Mình hơi lai căn tí với thuật ngữ tin học. Mà cũng dốt nên chẵng biết dịch tiếng việt cho mấy thứ này.

----------


## hung1706

Hì lâu lâu em hóng hớt tí...em xác nhận là em cũng ghiền cái cây thước cặp nên đi tuốt vào chủ đề chính nhé bác chủ. 
- Chính tay bác đánh máy là:
1. Giá khởi điểm FREE = 0 vnđ
2. Bước giá 10k = 10.000 vnđ
=> Giá đầu tiên là 10k. Tại sao giá đầu tiên lại 500k? 

- Bác giải thích là bước giá chia hết cho 10k thì lần này em không thể chấp nhận vì 2 lí do:
1. Tại sao bước giá nhảy liên tục như bước sóng không điều hòa vậy bác? 
2. Bác đã thay đổi bước giá 1 lần, có chắc là vào phút cao trào bác lại không thay đổi?

Xin lỗi vì em hỏi thẳng để bảo đảm quyền lợi chung cho cả người bán lẫn người mua. 

Còn việc Tây, Ta, Tàu...vv không quan trọng, tùy quan điểm mỗi cá nhân nên đừng vì chuyện nhỏ mà mất lòng nhau. Thú thật lâu lâu em nói chuyện với Tây mà cũng múa dữ lắm, thế mà các bác ấy hiểu em mới phục sát đất ấy chứ haha

----------


## tinhphong

> Mình chẵng ý kiến nhưng bạn viện dẫn thế thì mình cũng nói đôi lời.
> - mình thấy domain là cncprovn.com vậy trong này có tiếng việt không nhỉ. Và nếu đã xem là cái tên thì.. tiếng gì thì kệ nó, viết đúng là được.
> - còn cái hình mà bạn post. Nguyên bản ngôn ngữ diễn đàn là tiếng anh. Có tiếng việt là được dịch lại từ tiếng anh. Mà bạn biết diễn đàn dùng qua bao nhiêu câu không? Nếu bạn rành tiếng anh, và có lòng với diễn đàn này thì cứ thấy lòi cái tiếng anh nào bạn góp ý cho AD bổ xung vào ngôn ngữ là được. Thế mới gọi là có lòng.
> - mình thấy bạn cũng bán được nhiều hàng cho a/e trên này. Thấy không ai phàn nàn nên chắc là có uy tín. Nhưng cách viết bài bán hàng của bạn thì thấy bị phàn nàn nhiều rồi. Nên mình nói thật.. mình nghĩ bạn cũng chẵng kỹ tính gì đâu.
> - Còn vụ đấu giá, luật và thể lệ. Diễn đàn mình đâu phải là cái chợ như 5s. Mà không phải là cái chợ thì buôn bán là phụ. Nên việc thiếu sót trong quản lý chợ là thường tình mà. Mà nếu AD mà siết chặt thì mình nghĩ là nhiều thành viên bị khóa vì vi phạm rồi. Tiện đã nhắc đến điều lệ bán hàng, đấu giá trên 5s mà bạn hết lời khen. Bạn có thể để lại liên kết hay copy nội dung nội quy đó ở đây để mọi người thêm hiểu biết được không?.
> 
> Xin lỗi bác chủ vì đã tạt lề trong phiên chợ.
> Giá đã cao rồi.. chờ phút cuối xem tình hình thế nào rồi phán.


Chào Bác!
Bác có đọc nhưng ko kĩ
Thứ 1: Em post bài đấu giá, luật ít nên đc bác Nam CNC nhắc nhở thêm luật, em có thêm theo yêu cầu, nhưng ko rõ ở 1 số chỗ, VD như bước giá, em cũng đã giải thích
Thứ 2: Em đã nói rõ là em ko quảng cáo cho 5giay. Bác hãy đọc kĩ lại đi
Thứ 3: Em xin lỗi vì vấn đề tên web, cái này em sai
Thứ 4: Có bác ngocanhld vào góp ý kiến về vấn đầ Tây Ta, e cũng giải thích
 Nhưng Bác Tuấn vào hùa theo, trong khi đó mình.......e cũng có dẫn chứng
Có vài vấn đề tí ti, mấy bác xé to ra
Em đấu giá, mấy bác thích thì bay vào, ko thì thôi.
Xin lỗi bác, cách viết bài em như thế nào? Hãy nhìn lại cách comment của bác ik

----------


## tinhphong

Mod đi ngang, cứ xem xét tình hình, nếu mình viết bài của mình bị phàn nàn thì cứ close topic, chấm dứt bài đấu giá của mình
Nếu comment linh tinh, xin đòi lại quyền lợi cho mình, vì giờ topic này cũng loãng rồi

----------


## phuocthai

em xin tiếp tục chương trình đấu giá. các anh nhịn nhau 1 tí có vẻ mình sẽ vui hơn đấy:
-ms1 1510k
-ms2 1550k
-ms3 1050k. xin hết!

----------


## tinhphong

> Hì lâu lâu em hóng hớt tí...em xác nhận là em cũng ghiền cái cây thước cặp nên đi tuốt vào chủ đề chính nhé bác chủ. 
> - Chính tay bác đánh máy là:
> 1. Giá khởi điểm FREE = 0 vnđ
> 2. Bước giá 10k = 10.000 vnđ
> => Giá đầu tiên là 10k. Tại sao giá đầu tiên lại 500k? 
> 
> - Bác giải thích là bước giá chia hết cho 10k thì lần này em không thể chấp nhận vì 2 lí do:
> 1. Tại sao bước giá nhảy liên tục như bước sóng không điều hòa vậy bác? 
> 2. Bác đã thay đổi bước giá 1 lần, có chắc là vào phút cao trào bác lại không thay đổi?
> ...


Chắc em có chút nhầm lẫn, ko hiểu lắm về từ " bước giá", nên em nói nó chia hết cho 10k ak bác ah, bác thông cảm nhé, thôi cứ cho là chia hết cho 10k đi nhé
Bác đức thượng đấu 500k, giá còn tốt,ko ảnh hưởng gì nhiều, nên mình cho qua luôn. Hi

----------


## tinhphong

> Lại xin lỗi lần nữa.
> Nếu copy & past dịch qua tiếng việt thế nào cho đúng nhỉ. Mình hơi lai căn tí với thuật ngữ tin học. Mà cũng dốt nên chẵng biết dịch tiếng việt cho mấy thứ này.



Ko rõ lắm bác có ý gì? Bác có thể giải thích cho em hiểu ko?

----------


## hoitm

> Ko rõ lắm bác có ý gì? Bác có thể giải thích cho em hiểu ko?


cái này ghi thiếu chữ e thôi bạn. paste

----------


## thuhanoi

Loãng topic quá
MS2: 1600k

----------


## CKD

Xin lỗi vì làm loãng thêm lần nữa.

Vụ 5s. Do bạn nói nội quy hay luật đấu giá bên đó hoàn thiện. Nên mình muốn bạn trích về đây để a/e tham khảo chứ không hề nói bạn br cho 5s. 5s mình cũng có tham gia, chủ yếu mua nên không nắm luật bên đó lắm.

Nếu có hiểu lầm thì lại xin lỗi lần nữa vậy.

----------


## tinhphong

> cái này ghi thiếu chữ e thôi bạn. paste


Vâng, chắc bác ấy ghi thiếu, mình copy y chang vậy mà, ý mình hỏi ko biết bác ấy hỏi 2 từ đó làm gi? hihi

----------


## tinhphong

> Xin lỗi vì làm loãng thêm lần nữa.
> 
> Vụ 5s. Do bạn nói nội quy hay luật đấu giá bên đó hoàn thiện. Nên mình muốn bạn trích về đây để a/e tham khảo chứ không hề nói bạn br cho 5s. 5s mình cũng có tham gia, chủ yếu mua nên không nắm luật bên đó lắm.
> 
> Nếu có hiểu lầm thì lại xin lỗi lần nữa vậy.


Cái vụ 5giay em ko trách, vì ở diễn đàn này mà nhắc đến diễn đàn kia, xem như cũng có sai phần nào
Em trách ở đây là Bác Tuấn, mình đã mong ae thông cảm vì Tây Ta, Bác ấy bay vào nói *chuối cả nải*, trong khi đó mình như thế nào?
Bác CKD nói mình viết bài làm nhiều ng khác phàn nàn, em cũng hơi buồn, có thể văn chương ko đc hay, nhưng mỗi câu hầu như em có ghi *hihi, hehe*, buôn bán mà, nở nụ cười là cần thiết, như vậy chưa đủ thân thiện sao? Từ khi bác Tuấn nói em, em mới nổi khùng, viết lung tung như vậy, các bác thông cảm, xem xét công bằng cho e

----------


## CKD

Trở lại nội dung chính.. định đu vào phút cuối.. nhưng thôi cứ quất phát cho có tụ.

Ms1  1550K.
Ms3  1100K.

----------


## tinhphong

Thui bỏ qua đi, lớn cả rùi, hihi
Update boss now
MS1 1550k Bác CKD
MS2 1600K Bác Thuhanoi
MS3 1100K Bác CKD

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Xem ra bác tinhphong có vẻ như hiểu quá nặng nề trong vấn đề tây ta. mình là người khởi sướng nay xin nói rõ hơn về mục đích, cũng là chốt lại, ai muốn hiểu thế nào thì hiểu, không bàn luận nữa. 
 1. Bạn đăng bài đấu giá, thì nên ghi rõ các vấn đề, mời mọi người đấu giá. có giá khởi điểm, bước giá (ví dụ bước giá 10k, bước giá là bội số của 10... ) càng rõ ràng thì tính ràng buộc sau này càng cao. còn như bước giá 10k là chia hết cho 10.000 thì nó không còn giá trị của câu ""*Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn*"
 2. Ai cũng biết vấn đề pha tạp tây ta trong kỹ thuật là không thể tránh khỏi. Song ở đây bạn mở một phiên đấu giá thì nên ghi rõ thời gian hết hạn, người chiến thắng, người thắng cuộc, chứ không nên dùng "*Boss now*" (google : ông chủ bây giờ ) , tự nhiên người đọc thấy hơi khó hiểu và khó chịu, bạn là chủ thớt sao không ghi luôn là người trả giá cao nhất bây giờ,  như vậy ai cũng dễ hiểu. còn mấy câu chuyện hậu sau thì thế nào cũng xong - khách hàng có quyền được pha tạp - Chủ thớt thì nên rõ ràng
 3. Qua bài viết của bạn, mình mong muốn diễn đàn có một biểu mẫu (Form) để anh em điền vào, như vậy tránh hiểu sai vấn đề, mà lại phổ cập được đến những người ít được học tiếng ngoại quốc như mình. Còn có biểu mẫu, thì ắt có biểu phí, AD cũng không uống nước lã để tạo ra cái sân chơi này được, nên ngỏ ý có một lệ phí nhỏ trong những phiên đấu giá.
 Câu chuyện chỉ có vậy
 Có một vụ không lấy làm hay đối với mình trong một lần đấu giá trên diễn đàn, do phần thông số kỹ thuật không rõ ràng, khi hỏi người bán thì nói không rõ, khi tìm hiểu ra sản phẩm thì không đúng kỹ thuật như mình đã hỏi nên mình đã hủy bỏ ở những phút gần cuối, và bị lên án mạnh mẽ. Chính vì vậy mình mới có ý kiến để cùng rút kinh nghiệm.
 Nói nhiều rồi. Mọi người trở lại vấn đề chính thôi. Mong chủ thớt đắt hàng!
 HAPPY NEW YEAR ! CHÚC MỪNG NĂM MỚI!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái vụ 5giay em ko trách, vì ở diễn đàn này mà nhắc đến diễn đàn kia, xem như cũng có sai phần nào
> Em trách ở đây là Bác Tuấn, mình đã mong ae thông cảm vì Tây Ta, Bác ấy bay vào nói *chuối cả nải*, trong khi đó mình như thế nào?
> Bác CKD nói mình viết bài làm nhiều ng khác phàn nàn, em cũng hơi buồn, có thể văn chương ko đc hay, nhưng mỗi câu hầu như em có ghi *hihi, hehe*, buôn bán mà, nở nụ cười là cần thiết, như vậy chưa đủ thân thiện sao? Từ khi bác Tuấn nói em, em mới nổi khùng, viết lung tung như vậy, các bác thông cảm, xem xét công bằng cho e


 Vụ bác Tuấn tôi biết này, bác này lúc nào cũng mang theo quyển từ điển trong người. Mỗi lần gặp từ tiếng Anh là lại dở ra tìm tìm kiếm kiếm, nên chuối với bác ấy là phải thôi!
*Em nghĩ* bác thay cho hi hi, ha ha của bác bằng cách nhấn nút cảm ơn cho các thành viên (cũng là khách hàng của bác) thì tốt biết mấy !

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Loãng topic quá
> MS2: 1600k


 Em thi đấu nhé  :Big Grin: 
 MS2 : 1610K
 MS3 : 1110k
 Nhờ bác Thuhanoi đánh thức em phát vào lúc 21h59, không em quên béng .. kkkk

----------


## tinhphong

> Xem ra bác tinhphong có vẻ như hiểu quá nặng nề trong vấn đề tây ta. mình là người khởi sướng nay xin nói rõ hơn về mục đích, cũng là chốt lại, ai muốn hiểu thế nào thì hiểu, không bàn luận nữa. 
>  1. Bạn đăng bài đấu giá, thì nên ghi rõ các vấn đề, mời mọi người đấu giá. có giá khởi điểm, bước giá (ví dụ bước giá 10k, bước giá là bội số của 10... ) càng rõ ràng thì tính ràng buộc sau này càng cao. còn như bước giá 10k là chia hết cho 10.000 thì nó không còn giá trị của câu ""*Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn*"
>  2. Ai cũng biết vấn đề pha tạp tây ta trong kỹ thuật là không thể tránh khỏi. Song ở đây bạn mở một phiên đấu giá thì nên ghi rõ thời gian hết hạn, người chiến thắng, người thắng cuộc, chứ không nên dùng "*Boss now*" (google : ông chủ bây giờ ) , tự nhiên người đọc thấy hơi khó hiểu và khó chịu, bạn là chủ thớt sao không ghi luôn là người trả giá cao nhất bây giờ,  như vậy ai cũng dễ hiểu. còn mấy câu chuyện hậu sau thì thế nào cũng xong - khách hàng có quyền được pha tạp - Chủ thớt thì nên rõ ràng
>  3. Qua bài viết của bạn, mình mong muốn diễn đàn có một biểu mẫu (Form) để anh em điền vào, như vậy tránh hiểu sai vấn đề, mà lại phổ cập được đến những người ít được học tiếng ngoại quốc như mình. Còn có biểu mẫu, thì ắt có biểu phí, AD cũng không uống nước lã để tạo ra cái sân chơi này được, nên ngỏ ý có một lệ phí nhỏ trong những phiên đấu giá.
>  Câu chuyện chỉ có vậy
>  Có một vụ không lấy làm hay đối với mình trong một lần đấu giá trên diễn đàn, do phần thông số kỹ thuật không rõ ràng, khi hỏi người bán thì nói không rõ, khi tìm hiểu ra sản phẩm thì không đúng kỹ thuật như mình đã hỏi nên mình đã hủy bỏ ở những phút gần cuối, và bị lên án mạnh mẽ. Chính vì vậy mình mới có ý kiến để cùng rút kinh nghiệm.
>  Nói nhiều rồi. Mọi người trở lại vấn đề chính thôi. Mong chủ thớt đắt hàng!
>  HAPPY NEW YEAR ! CHÚC MỪNG NĂM MỚI!


Em nói cho qua rồi mà bác cứ nhắc lại làm gì nhỉ?
Em xin trả lời bác như sau
*Cái thứ 1 của Bác*: các Bác nhắc nhở thì em chỉnh sửa điều kiện, thì em tiếp thu và chỉnh sửa thôi
""Đấu giá cho nó rôm rả, ae vào chém nhau, chứ ko bán đâu bạn" Câu này em thấy cũng bình thường mà ta? nếu bác thấy thiếu văn hóa thì em cũng xin lỗi. Em ko phải dân văn phòng nên ăn nói hơi cộc cằng
*Cái thứ 2 của bác*: Bác cảm thấy khó chịu và kĩ tính như vậy, bác sẽ lâp 1 topic trên mục khác, VD "chuyện bên lề" chẳng hạn, chứ ko phải vào thẳng topic đấu giá em nói như vậy đâu. Bác lỡ nói tren topic đấu giá của em thì e cũng giải thích ntn? bác đọc lại comment
*Cái thứ 3 của bác*: Bác cũng nói rõ là  *khi tìm hiểu ra sản phẩm thì không đúng kỹ thuật như mình đã hỏi*, đây và vấn đề kỹ thuật của bạn và chủ thớt đó, ko liên quan gì đến vấn đề thời gian, tiêng Anh, tiếng Tàu cả, sản phẩm mình đấu giá có hình ảnh thật, model rõ ràng.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuấn

Hi hi bác chủ, em nói hơi quá. Không nghĩ lại làm bác bực mình đến vậy. Em không có ý nhận xét về bác, chỉ vì em không ưa kiểu lạm dụng tiếng Anh nhiều quá, vô tình lại lôi luôn bác vào. Còn vụ thình thoảng làm câu " Thanks " hay " Sorry" cho nó gọn hay để câu chuyện nó nhẹ nhàng, bớt trịnh trọng như khi nói " em cám ơn bác " thì em cũng có ạ  :Smile: 

Vậy thôi bác, mấy chuyện nhỏ nhỏ mình bỏ qua đi bác hè  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cụ Tuấn có nhiều thời gian rảnh cho hai cái ms2 với ms3 ra bắc đi nhỉ.  . kkkkk

----------


## ducduy9104

Ôi giời ơi hàng ngon quá không tập trung đấu giá đi các bác, tiếng Anh tiếng Tàu gì mà chả được google translate đâu có thu phí đâu nhỉ.

----------


## terminaterx300

chúng nóa đang tung hỏa mù đấy ....................... âm mưu ghê nhắm  :Wink:

----------


## tinhphong

Hehe, tối mai nhé ae :Cool:

----------


## Mechanic

Update giá cho dễ theo dõi bac chủ ơi

----------


## tinhphong

Dẫn đầu hiện giờ
MS1 : 1550k  Bác CKD
MS2 : 1610K  Bác ngocanh
MS3 : 1110k  Bác ngocanh
Bác ngocanh đang làm chủ 2MS, ae bay vào hốt xác bác ấy đi :Cool:  (nói vui thôi chứ ko có ý gì đâu nhen bác,hehe)

----------


## phuocthai

> Dẫn đầu hiện giờ
> MS1 : 1550k  Bác CKD
> MS2 : 1610K  Bác ngocanh
> MS3 : 1110k  Bác ngocanh
> Bác ngocanh đang làm chủ 2MS, ae bay vào hốt xác bác ấy đi (nói vui thôi chứ ko có ý gì đâu nhen bác,hehe)


hết giá ms1.

----------


## Mechanic

Ms1 : 1.600.000
Ms2: 1.650.000
Ms3: 1.150.000

----------


## phuocthai

đâu hết cả rồi? các chuyên gia bơi hết vào đây nào!

----------


## terminaterx300

đang núp ................  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ms2: 1660k
Ms3: 1160k

----------


## CKD

Ms1 1620k
Ms3 1200k

----------


## Himd

ms3 1200 là chén

----------


## CKD

Ms1 1670k
Ok

----------


## tinhphong

2 phút nữa

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ms3 :1210k

----------


## CKD

Ms1 1700k
Ms3 1250k

----------


## Mechanic

Ms 2:1700 ms1:1700 ms3:1210

----------


## tinhphong

Ms1 1670k
Ms2: 1660k
Ms3 1200k
Nếu ko lầm là ntn

----------


## mytutoyobienhoa

bơi vào đây

----------


## terminaterx300

Ms3: 1.300.000vnđ

----------


## tinhphong

Ms1 1670k
Ms2: 1660k
Ms3 1210k

----------


## terminaterx300

keke, đã xong  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Ms1 1720k
Ms3 1270k

----------


## mytutoyobienhoa

em xin đấu giá:
Ms2= 1740k
Ms3= 1250k

----------


## mytutoyobienhoa

bác ckd da chien thang

----------


## tinhphong

Nhiều quá, cập nhật hổng kịp gì hết,  :Confused:

----------


## tinhphong

Công bố kết quả
MS1 1720k Bác CKD
MS2 1700k Bác Mechanic
MS3 1300k Bác terminaterx300

----------


## tinhphong

> Công bố kết quả
> MS1 1720k Bác CKD
> MS2 1700k Bác Mechanic
> MS3 1300k Bác terminaterx300


Các bác kiểm tra lại giúp, phải vậy ko ta?

----------


## Mechanic

Xac nhan MS2 :1700 nhe

----------


## tinhphong

Bỏ số lẻ nhé bác CKD

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bác kiểm tra lại giúp, phải vậy ko ta?


chuẩn, xác nhận, tớ lần trước lấy 2 con cảm biến laser nhé, đừng giao lộn  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Ok 1720k i'm winner
Thanks

----------


## tinhphong

Hehe, các bác cho em cái tên, địa chỉ, sđt, em ship giaohangnhanh cho các bác nếu các bác bận ko tới lấy đc

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ để cái stk để thanh khoản nữa chứ. Nhiều stk càng tốt.

----------


## tinhphong

> Bác chủ để cái stk để thanh khoản nữa chứ. Nhiều stk càng tốt.


Đã nt vào đt bác

----------

